# E90M3 CGI



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

from the latest issue of Auto, Motor & Sport


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

No power dome on the hood. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

Subtle is good. Thankfully, it looks to be a good bit more subtle than the E46 M3.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Turning Japanese, I think I'm turning Japanese, I really think so.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It looks like it's going back to E36M3-like super conservative changes. IMO the E46M3's changes from the standard coupe were just about enough to give it an identity. You want the poseurs to not be able to replicate the look with $2500 in bolt-ons.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yuck


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ewwwww.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

haven't been here in some time, but that picture makes me post and say ugh...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

mike_m3 said:


> haven't been here in some time, but that picture makes me post and say ugh...


if everybody gets banned over there y'all are welcome here


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

atyclb said:


> if everybody gets banned over there y'all are welcome here


I haven't managed to get banned, yet...

I'm just sick of the bullsh!t that place has decended into - clicks within clicks, vendors pissed off at questions, sponsored car owners mascarading as objective posters, admins going nuts, one word: geetee, getting group buys narc'd on by the admins - maybe i'm nuts but I think its gone down the toilet.

This place has always been calm, just wish it got more traffic - what hapened to the individual M generation/model forums? Didn't there used ot be such a thing here?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

mike_m3 said:


> This place has always been calm, just wish it got more traffic - what hapened to the individual M gemearation/model forums? Didn't there used ot be such a thing here?


yeah, there's been a couple of re-organizations/experiments.

The admins here have been known to accomodate folks of a certain model if there's a big wave of posters from "another" site. 

So far roadfly has run off the E46 crowd, the Z3 crowd, the E39 crowd, and most recently the X5 crowd.

They ALL post here now.. :rofl:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Looks great


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

cosmos said:


> Looks great


whoah...old sig there "cosmos"


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> whoah...old sig there "cosmos"


Your telling me..****, I think the Edge had hair when that sig was new. :rofl:

But ya make due with what ya got. :bigpimp:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Eh....I think it looks good but I don't like the air dam and the crome strips on the hood. :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

cosmos said:


> Your telling me..****, I think the Edge had hair when that sig was new. :rofl:
> 
> But ya make due with what ya got. :bigpimp:


What's up Evan? How you doing, bud!!!

"WAX THE BOARD", remember that??


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> yuck


:stupid:


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

Why can't BMW move in a retro direction like Porsche is doing, bringing back their original small circle headlights and etc..

Why did they have to make such drastic changes?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I'll keep my E46.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

That CGI might not be my dream car, but if you have to pick between the C55, the redesigned S4 or the E90 M3, it's not looking so ugly anymore.

I know that most ppl here wouldn't be caught dead in an MB and the new grille on the A4 and A6 is positively cartoonish. We'll all have to get Lotuses and Porsches to get something that has some sense of style without looking silly. 

I'm exaggerating a bit here, but I really don't feel like there are many options in the market space.


----------



## Aknatar (May 8, 2003)

it looks like poop


----------



## Cactoes Gel (Jul 25, 2004)

CMOS said:


> That CGI might not be my dream car, but if you have to pick between the C55, the redesigned S4 or the E90 M3, it's not looking so ugly anymore.
> 
> I know that most ppl here wouldn't be caught dead in an MB and the new grille on the A4 and A6 is positively cartoonish. We'll all have to get Lotuses and Porsches to get something that has some sense of style without looking silly.
> 
> I'm exaggerating a bit here, but I really don't feel like there are many options in the market space.


 :stupid: I can't afford an E46 M3 right now. Hopefully, when this comes out, I be rollin' in one.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Cactoes Gel said:


> :stupid: I can't afford an E46 M3 right now. Hopefully, when this comes out, I be rollin' in one.


Egad... : puke:

even if I can afford it then, if that's anywhere near what it will look like, I'll pass. If that's the case, come on Lexus! Daddy needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

C'mon, horsepower is infective. That thing will have a 400hp V8 engine under the hood. It should be enough to pump up the adrenaline in your blood


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> C'mon, horsepower is infective. That thing will have a 400hp V8 engine under the hood. It should be enough to pump up the adrenaline in your blood


More than enough!! However new RS4 is rumored to have 420hp V8.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

breytonX5 said:


> More than enough!! However new RS4 is rumored to have 420hp V8.


Doesn't do us Yanks any good if they don't import it...it'll be an auto anyway.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> from the latest issue of Auto, Motor & Sport


That's a very sorry Photoshop work... :thumbdwn:


----------



## 2k2I4_N_EYE (Feb 22, 2005)

I think its looks great, although the power dome on the hood in a previous pic floating around (a red m3) made it look agressive and meaner...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

philippek said:


> Turning Japanese,* I think I'm turning Japanese*, I really think so.


really?  are you starting to wear these around?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

breytonX5 said:


> More than enough!! However new RS4 is rumored to have 420hp V8.


good guess :thumbup:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88529

~~~~~~~

I hope they will be more creative then just sticking on the M front spoiler. Going to be interesting picking my next car


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

breytonX5 said:


> More than enough!! However new RS4 is rumored to have 420hp V8.


But those are little Audi ponies...I think BMW's 400 horses will be bigger.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

HW said:


> really?  are you starting to wear these around?


yikes...are those meant to be worn with...um...??

Well, what are those meant to be worn with?


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm really glad to see that so many people hate the E90 M3 already. Hopefully, it'll be a disastrously bad seller and they'll offer nice discounts in 2008/9—then I'll swoop in and pick one up! :rofl:


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

I like the subtle change. However, I also hope the official version gets a power dome (which I thougt was going to be part of the M3 trademark along with the side-grilles) and slightly flared fenders for the wheels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Centurion said:


> I like the subtle change. However, I also hope the official version gets a power dome (which I thougt was going to be part of the M3 trademark along with the side-grilles) and slightly flared fenders for the wheels.


 The side grills are the single dumbest design element on recent BMWs. They just look stupid.

Whatever happened to form following function? Oh yeah, Bangle.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

philippek said:


> yikes...are those meant to be worn with...um...??
> 
> Well, what are those meant to be worn with?


Couldn't they find a model with better legs for those pics??


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

TD said:


> The side grills are the single dumbest design element on recent BMWs. They just look stupid.
> 
> Whatever happened to form following function? Oh yeah, Bangle.


I read somewhere that the e60 M5 will have functional side grills. What this means is still beyond me. However, my guess is that they will be used to vent hot air from either the front rotors and brake pads or from the engine bay. This is far from being there "single dumbest design".


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

Searched high and low...finally found the article regarding M5's side grill which they called "functional gills":

_To distinguish them from regular 5s, M5s get modified front and rear fascias, more aggressive side sills and wheel flares,* functional gills* and four chrome tips peeking out behind. It***8217;s an impressive look, if more detached and serious than the last M5. But its sharply angled trunk makes the rear look more tall and skinny than low and wide._

Here's a link: AutoWeek


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

atyclb said:


> yuck


Agree. Jeez, now I really do need to order an E46 M3.

Dean


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

TD said:


> The side grills are the single dumbest design element on recent BMWs. They just look stupid.
> 
> Whatever happened to form following function? Oh yeah, Bangle.


 They're not a new design element. I believe the grills are a throwback to the days of the 3.0 CSL.


----------

